# Fractured Tailbone - Out 6 Weeks



## Grassi21 (Aug 13, 2009)

F!!!!!!  Just heard back from the doc.  I did fracture my tailbone.  No bike for 6 weeks.  I'm pretty bummed right now.  Did I really have to attempt to ride that skinny log for the 3rd time?


----------



## mondeo (Aug 13, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> F!!!!!! Just heard back from the doc. I did fracture my tailbone. No bike for 6 weeks. I'm pretty bummed right now. Did I really have to attempt to ride that skinny log for the 3rd time?


So you're saying you injured your tail by riding a skinny log?


----------



## Grassi21 (Aug 13, 2009)

mondeo said:


> So you're saying you injured your tail by riding a skinny log?



That's my story and I'm sticking to it.  Jeff and Steveo were there...


----------



## Greg (Aug 13, 2009)

Bummer Chris. Rest your ass.

Seriously, get better soon.


----------



## gorgonzola (Aug 13, 2009)

ouch that sucks. besides the no riding thing i'm sure the day to day is a pain in the ass, literally...


----------



## andyzee (Aug 13, 2009)

Wish you all the best, consume mucho blueberries, time will go by faster!


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 13, 2009)

bummer man

while painful, it beats messing up a joint or limb that might take much longer to heal and cut into your ski season.


----------



## Johnskiismore (Aug 13, 2009)

Booooo, that blows, heal fast!


----------



## Trekchick (Aug 13, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> F!!!!!!  Just heard back from the doc.  I did fracture my tailbone.  No bike for 6 weeks.  I'm pretty bummed right now.  Did I really have to attempt to ride that skinny log for the 3rd time?


First thought is, I feel badly for you.  I know first hand how this type of injury feels and it takes a tremendous amount of patience and rest to heal well
But then there is the thought that sticks with me, thinking, Grassi has a broken butt...


----------



## Grassi21 (Aug 13, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> bummer man
> 
> while painful, it beats messing up a joint or limb that might take much longer to heal and cut into your ski season.



i'm with you on this.  could have been a lot worse.


----------



## Grassi21 (Aug 13, 2009)

Trekchick said:


> First thought is, I feel badly for you.  I know first hand how this type of injury feels and it takes a tremendous amount of patience and rest to heal well
> But then there is the thought that sticks with me, thinking, Grassi has a broken butt...



no pics anytime soon..


----------



## wa-loaf (Aug 13, 2009)

You'll be fine by ski season. Did you get a donut to sit on?


----------



## Grassi21 (Aug 13, 2009)

wa-loaf said:


> You'll be fine by ski season. Did you get a donut to sit on?



i'm working a nice soft chair now.  i will have a donut for when i get back in the office.


----------



## drjeff (Aug 13, 2009)

Sorry to hear about the broken a$$!

Just thought I'd post a pic of a "healthy a$$" for motivation for 'ya! 






Come on now, we all knew that this pic just had to make an appearance in this thread sooner than later!


----------



## Grassi21 (Aug 13, 2009)

drjeff said:


> Sorry to hear about the broken a$$!
> 
> Just thought I'd post a pic of a "healthy a$$" for motivation for 'ya!
> 
> ...



That pic will be motivation to get back on the bike in 6 weeks.  Well, the injury was this past Sunday so I am 5 weeks and a few days out of the game.

Thanks for posting Doc!


----------



## Trekchick (Aug 13, 2009)

I think that is destined to be the most repeated pic ever on AZ......


----------



## drjeff (Aug 13, 2009)

Trekchick said:


> I think that is destined to be the most repeated pic ever on AZ......



Aren't you proud of yourself for 1st posting it here!! :lol:


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 13, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> F!!!!!!  Just heard back from the doc.  I did fracture my tailbone.  No bike for 6 weeks.  I'm pretty bummed right now.  Did I really have to attempt to ride that skinny log for the 3rd time?



++++++VIBES+++++

A big reason why I don't mountain bike is that I'm afraid of being injured but you'll be all healed up well before ski season.  Next time don't fall..


----------



## Trekchick (Aug 13, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> no pics anytime soon..


C'mon go ahead.  We won't tell anyone. 



drjeff said:


> Aren't you proud of yourself for 1st posting it here!! :lol:


Aren't you glad I did?  It seems to fit many discussions. 
Just imagine if we didn't have proper summer waxing discussions.  Where would we be?


----------



## Warp Daddy (Aug 13, 2009)

Grassi  it takes a real hard ass to handle this -----i know u laxers are hardasses  so vibes and heal well man ,youll be rocking Sundown wit your posse this winter .


----------



## drjeff (Aug 13, 2009)

Trekchick said:


> .
> Aren't you glad I did?  It seems to fit many discussions.
> Just imagine if we didn't have proper summer waxing discussions.  Where would we be?



Love that fact you started it!  Heck, I'm probably the biggest "re-poster" of it :lol:

As for proper summer waxing discussions that reminds me that I should revive that thread since it's always good for some mid-August commentary! :lol:


----------



## RootDKJ (Aug 13, 2009)

Too bad CT isn't a mmj state.  Broken ass bone would qualify in my book. :lol:

Heal well, and remember...there's only 99 days left until 11/20!


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 13, 2009)

That sucks,but I give you credit for riding as much as you did after it happened.


----------



## Grassi21 (Aug 13, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> That sucks,but I give you credit for riding as much as you did after it happened.



Seriously, that was a little more than half way into our ride.


----------



## Paul (Aug 13, 2009)

*DAG-NABBIT!!!!*


----------



## Beetlenut (Aug 13, 2009)

Sorry to hear that Chris. Heal well and sit lightly!
View attachment 2753


----------



## Grassi21 (Aug 13, 2009)

Paul said:


> *DAG-NABBIT!!!!*





Beetlenut said:


> Sorry to hear that Chris. Heal well and sit lightly!
> View attachment 2753



thanks for the pics guys.  :lol:

i feel safe right now... 8)


----------



## WoodCore (Aug 13, 2009)

Wow! Sorry to hear that Chris. Heal up and hopefully will see you out on the trails for a ride before ski season starts.


----------



## RootDKJ (Aug 13, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> thanks for the pics guys.  :lol:
> 
> i feel safe right now... 8)


That's  probabily for the best...


----------



## bvibert (Aug 13, 2009)

That sucks dude!  Rest up your ass.


----------



## Grassi21 (Aug 13, 2009)

Wow guys and gals.  I am really touched and overwhelmed by the outpouring of well wishes for my ass.


----------



## Trekchick (Aug 13, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> Wow guys and gals.  I am really touched and overwhelmed by the outpouring of well wishes for my ass.





Trekchick said:


> First thought is, I feel badly for you.  I know first hand how this type of injury feels and it takes a tremendous amount of patience and rest to heal well
> But then there is the thought that sticks with me, thinking, Grassi has a broken butt...



If you were really touched........
You'd give your public what they want!


----------



## Glenn (Aug 14, 2009)

That's a bummer! Hope it heals up quickly.


----------



## Paul (Aug 14, 2009)

Trekchick said:


> If you were really touched........
> You'd give your public what they want!


----------



## drjeff (Aug 14, 2009)

Trekchick said:


> If you were really touched........
> You'd give your public what they want!



This member of the public casts 1 vote *NOT* to see a picture of Grassi's bruised and broken a$$!!


----------



## Grassi21 (Aug 14, 2009)

drjeff said:


> This member of the public casts 1 vote *NOT* to see a picture of Grassi's bruised and broken a$$!!



What if I had a Brazilian wax done before the photo?


----------



## drjeff (Aug 14, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> What if I had a Brazilian wax done before the photo?



Well that just might change my vote  :lol:


----------



## Trekchick (Aug 14, 2009)

drjeff said:


> This member of the public casts 1 vote *NOT* to see a picture of Grassi's bruised and broken a$$!!


This is where the spoiler box would be handy.
I would get what I want(which I so very richly deserve) and you wouldn't have to be blinded by the stunning Grassi Backside.


----------



## powhunter (Aug 14, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> F!!!!!!  Just heard back from the doc.  I did fracture my tailbone.  No bike for 6 weeks.  I'm pretty bummed right now.  Did I really have to attempt to ride that skinny log for the 3rd time?



sorry to hear that bro....I heard the noise as ya came off that log...didnt sound good..Heal quick!!


steveo


----------



## ctenidae (Aug 14, 2009)

Cracked your arse riding a skinny log with Jeff and Steve...

Sounds kind of Brokebutt Mountain to me.

Heal up.


----------



## billski (Aug 14, 2009)

that sux man!


----------



## Trekchick (Aug 29, 2009)

Sooooo, how's the healing?


----------



## Grassi21 (Aug 30, 2009)

Trekchick said:


> Sooooo, how's the healing?



3 weeks down.  3 to go.  i have seen a chiropractor a couple of times.  going 2 more times next week.  after sitting in some odd positions to take pressure off my tailbone my mid-back has been tight.  i also have a degenerating disc between c5 and 6.  the adjustment and message has been helping relieve a lot of soreness in my back and neck.  i still feel some discomfort when sitting on my tailbone but the pain is far less that 3 weeks ago,  dying to get back on a bike..............


----------



## Greg (Sep 21, 2009)

Ready to ride?


----------



## gmcunni (Sep 21, 2009)

Grassi21, would love to hit up trumbull with you if/when u r ready to start riding again.


----------



## Greg (Sep 21, 2009)

gmcunni said:


> Grassi21, would love to hit up trumbull with you if/when u r ready to start riding again.



Sounds like an offer to break his ass again... :blink:

:razz:


----------



## bvibert (Sep 21, 2009)

Greg said:


> Ready to ride?



Inquiring minds want to know...


----------



## Grassi21 (Sep 21, 2009)

Greg said:


> Ready to ride?





gmcunni said:


> Grassi21, would love to hit up trumbull with you if/when u r ready to start riding again.





Greg said:


> Sounds like an offer to break his ass again... :blink:
> 
> :razz:





bvibert said:


> Inquiring minds want to know...



Gonna test it out shortly.  I am going to take my son out for a short ride to see how it feels.  Might hit Waldo tomorrow morning as well.

gmcunni, i'm down for a trumbull ride soon RAW, RBW, weekend, you name it.


----------



## severine (Sep 21, 2009)

Could be quite RAW if you're not ready.... 

Good luck!


----------



## Grassi21 (Sep 21, 2009)

severine said:


> Could be quite RAW if you're not ready....
> 
> Good luck!



True dat.  Still a bit of soreness but nowhere near where it used to be.


----------



## gmcunni (Sep 21, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> gmcunni, i'm down for a trumbull ride soon RAW, RBW, weekend, you name it.



let me know how the test ride goes and we'll pick a date. u can borrow my gel seat if you want


----------



## Trekchick (Sep 21, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> True dat.  Still a bit of soreness but nowhere near where it used to be.


If this doesn't go well can we call you a candy @ss!!!


----------



## Grassi21 (Sep 21, 2009)

Trekchick said:


> If this doesn't go well can we call you a candy @ss!!!



Call me candy ass...  

I did 30 min on the SS with my son.  After 6 weeks he was pumped for a ride.  Definitely sore.  If I slide forward to much on the saddle it does feel uncomfortable.  I hit one of my familiar hills.  I was a bit winded at the top but not too bad.  

The bone is healed so I'm going to pedal through the pain.  Looking forward to upping the duration and terrain.


----------



## WoodCore (Sep 22, 2009)

Good to hear Grassi! See you on the trails soon.


----------



## o3jeff (Sep 22, 2009)

After taking some time off I thought this was your return thread to biking http://forums.alpinezone.com/63520-blowing-out-mice.html


----------



## Grassi21 (Sep 22, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> After taking some time off I thought this was your return thread to biking http://forums.alpinezone.com/63520-blowing-out-mice.html



No mice were harmed in the fracture or healing of my tailbone.


----------



## 2knees (Sep 22, 2009)

you busted your ass riding a log and this is the first i've seen of this thread.......

man, i'm slipping.


----------



## bvibert (Sep 22, 2009)

2knees said:


> you busted your ass riding a log and this is the first i've seen of this thread.......
> 
> man, i'm slipping.



You must be getting old.


----------



## Grassi21 (Sep 22, 2009)

2knees said:


> you busted your ass riding a log and this is the first i've seen of this thread.......
> 
> man, i'm slipping.



you are slipping old man


----------



## bvibert (Sep 24, 2009)

So, you got one ride out of the way.  When are you gonna go back and show that log who's boss?


----------



## Grassi21 (Sep 24, 2009)

bvibert said:


> So, you got one ride out of the way.  When are you gonna go back and show that log who's boss?



I would def like to ride Nass a few more times this season.  RAW might be best.  But I think I can swing a Saturday at some point.  Sundays are shot until the middle of November.


----------



## bvibert (Sep 24, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> I would def like to ride Nass a few more times this season.  RAW might be best.  But I think I can swing a Saturday at some point.  Sundays are shot until the middle of November.



I'lll have to try to make a special exception on a Saturday at some point.  RAWs are getting tough since you pretty much have to be out of the woods by 7 these days, unless you have a light.


----------



## Grassi21 (Sep 24, 2009)

bvibert said:


> I'lll have to try to make a special exception on a Saturday at some point.  RAWs are getting tough since you pretty much have to be out of the woods by 7 these days, unless you have a light.



With the light fading Waldo and I would expect the Upper Gussy or whatever its called trail in Newtown would be good options for a RAW.


----------

